# Share your proudest Snake Viv..



## Bluesandtwo (Jun 16, 2018)

I thought it might be interesting if people shared photo/s of their *best* snake setups, especially if the viv is for show and not racks. Although some rack systems can be really impressive!

I hope this thread takes off, I'd love to see all the different setups. I'll start..

Size: 5' x 1.5' x 2'
For: 1 lucky corn snake


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Bluesandtwo said:


> I thought it might be interesting if people shared photo/s of their *best* snake setups, especially if the viv is for show and not racks. Although some rack systems can be really impressive!
> 
> I hope this thread takes off, I'd love to see all the different setups. I'll start..
> 
> ...


Nice! How long did it take to build the cork back wall? Are there vertical cork rounds to hide behind? I saw in the other post your corn had a ledge up top to climb onto.

I don’t have vivs that I am especially proud of, it seems to take me ages to make any progress, I always want to improve on them but hate DIY.

I spent half a day rigging up a couple of small 3 foot vivs, nothing fancy, I didn’t even seal them, but I did finally install some sky hides. 

Andy


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

My round about 8' X 2' X 3' vivarium for my boa Imperator (who is around 4 and a half foot long now.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

This was a Komodo glass viv which housed a rainbow boa for about a year. Was a pain to maintain humidity, and I soon learned the ultrasonic mist maker was not ideal.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Swindinian said:


> This was a Komodo glass viv which housed a rainbow boa for about a year. Was a pain to maintain humidity, and I soon learned the ultrasonic mist maker was not ideal.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Cocoa is now in a 5x2x2 Viperviv. Fitted with DHP lamps; I always intended to switch one for a halogen lamp, but still not reconfigured it. Also has white python LED strip lights, which I intend to secure with clips, as the magnetic strips are rubbish. And a T8 tube, which I intend to replace with T5 tube (the UV irradiance has long since gone). 
Has horizontal branches, a cork hollow, a wide water dish and a deep water tub, a couple of hides and a moist hide. 
There are quite a few gaps, so if she were ever gravid, she could never birth in this viv - the neonates would surely disperse from the viv.


----------



## Saladmander (12 mo ago)

Not 100% happy with them, but here are some of my house snake setups. Females are in 4fts, males in 3fts. UVB for everybody, and there's secret bunkers under the slate.


----------



## Bluesandtwo (Jun 16, 2018)

Swindinian said:


> Nice! How long did it take to build the cork back wall? Are there vertical cork rounds to hide behind? I saw in the other post your corn had a ledge up top to climb onto.
> 
> I don’t have vivs that I am especially proud of, it seems to take me ages to make any progress, I always want to improve on them but hate DIY.
> 
> ...


Yeap there are verticle barks for the bends so it is one piece for all three sides. It wasn't so much 'days'.. as I has to be done in a few hour stages at a time. Like this:

1) Scrab cork bark within an inch of its life in hot water in Bath tub. Let dry for roughly 24 hrs.

2) Figure out what is going where then cut/trim accordingly. Then hot glue everything in place as a temporary measure so it doesn't move during step 3. Allow to set for roughly 12 hrs

3) Expanding foam both around the bark and inside the hollows. Allow to set for roughly 24 hrs.

4) Trim excess foam off using Stanley blades. Shape where appropriate. Then cover in black aquarium grade silicone (in sections). Once a section is covered pour coco fibre and soil mix onto silicone and pat it down. Allow to set for roughly 24 hrs.

5) Brush off excess and enjoy.

I've got some step by step photos that I took at each stage if you want them?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Nothing special but it’s one of my favourites 

Just a cube vivarium with a few thick , twisted branches interlocked then layer upon layer upon layer ( probably over 20) of rooted moss ..
.. I add a new layer every 5 or 6 weeks . .. each layer of moss comes with all manner of creeping crawlies .


Initially the Imperial Peublan ( milk x king hybrid ) used to hang around all over the place but now it spends the majority of time right in the very middle !!

It’s a glass viv with a heat mat underneath and one on the back side panel ..

It’s not a text book set up but the snake always looks amazing and eats everytime
soooooo ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> Nothing special but it’s one of my favourites
> 
> Just a cube vivarium with a few thick , twisted branches interlocked then layer upon layer upon layer ( probably over 20) of rooted moss ..
> .. I add a new layer every 5 or 6 weeks . .. each layer of moss comes with all manner of creeping crawlies .
> ...













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalko


----------



## Bluesandtwo (Jun 16, 2018)

Zincubus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalko


I love how natural that looks - I've never seen anything like that done before... but if it works for you then great!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Bluesandtwo said:


> I love how natural that looks - I've never seen anything like that done before... but if it works for you then great!


Over time it has created a few tunnels through the moss ( the moss is about 7” thick ) and when I feed I sometimes just stick the thawed mouse /rat in the tunnel opening then it just gets dragged into the ‘den’ in the middle of the structure.

Of late I’ve been adding layers of moss on the floor as well so I have to move the shedded skins but all the insects ( creepie crawlies ) get rid of other ‘waste’ ... which is nice ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

A couple of 3 foot vivs kitted out. 
As is my approach, not very aesthetically pleasing, but lots of function available.

































Setup for Podric, a juvenile spotted python.
Aspen bedding
6 hides including a sky hide. There is also a drilled out bamboo hollow, vertical, hidden behind the hanging plant.
Halogen lamp
UV tube
also Reptile One mini halogen with fan, should I wish to change things up.
Not yet added moss to moist hide, and needs a bigger bathing bowl


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Second viv with Holly, juvenile spotted python, checking me out.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

coco husk substrate
6 hides including a sky hide
Halogen lamp and UV tube but fan not installed as I couldn’t be bothered to enlarge the hole for the cable 🤦🏻
Again water dish needs upgrading.
Would also like to install additional climbing options on the rear and side walls.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Chameleon viv modified as grow on home for juvenile/sub-adult jungle carpet python.
Includes
DHP lamp for heat
UV tube light
LED strip light
two wooden rails
4x cork hollows (vertical)
1x cork ‘flat’ in gentle incline
1x cork branch
1x latex coated coconut fibre branch, with heavy wooden base for support
a moist hide
fake plants for seclusion
2x cardboard hides (DHP packaging)

Base has been lined with LVF sheets, and sealed with silicone sealant. Shallow layer of cocohusk.

Timmy, the Tully locale python is out every night and occasionally basks or pokes his head out daytime.

He will need an upgrade but it serves for now.


----------



## Helvetica (Mar 20, 2017)

Saw this post come up whilst I was in the process of upgrading my setups and thought I would wait until I had finished to throw up my newest Vivs. 
I have bought 3 5 foot by 2 foot by 2 foot vivs, installed 3 foot Jungle Dawn LED bars and 2 foot T5 UVB Lamps. They each have a Pulse Proportional Stat connected to a CHE for a little additional hotspot action. 
All three are plumbed into a Mistking with 3 nozzles into each box that currently goes off a few times a week to keep the substrate from drying out completely and add some humidity. 










They stand in a custom built unit in the front room of the address. 










The stats are wired through the side of the box and mounted flush to the outside, so that I can get to them to adjust for the cooling/warming periods either side of the 4 month hibernation. 
The extra cables there are the Mistking pipes, need to work out how best to hide them all away. 

Top Viv - Leopard Snake


























Middle Viv - Western Hognose


























And Last but not least - Bottom Viv and the new addition today of a gorgeous yearling Rhino Rat Snake


















Maximum attachments - Continued below.


----------



## Helvetica (Mar 20, 2017)

And just because I finally caught my Green Unicorn a few fresh photos


































Love to see all the great Vivs in this thread, best thing in the world to give your pet the best possible conditions!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Helvetica said:


> Saw this post come up whilst I was in the process of upgrading my setups and thought I would wait until I had finished to throw up my newest Vivs.
> I have bought 3 5 foot by 2 foot by 2 foot vivs, installed 3 foot Jungle Dawn LED bars and 2 foot T5 UVB Lamps. They each have a Pulse Proportional Stat connected to a CHE for a little additional hotspot action.
> All three are plumbed into a Mistking with 3 nozzles into each box that currently goes off a few times a week to keep the substrate from drying out completely and add some humidity.
> 
> ...


Fabulous . Applause !!


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

I had this viv set up and running for about 3 years. Originally just had a male Cali red sided garter in but later happily co-habitted various species garter in it. 
Guppies and tetras in the water thrived and I was very surprised that none of the garters ever went for them although there was always a healthy supply of earthworms available when required. 
The top of the enclosure had a middle third of mesh and two thirds of glass that gave great ventilation and meant humidity was never an issue, I intend to use a similar design on a larger scale for a corn snake project in a few years time when space and finances allow. 

The next I’ve added purely as I upgraded it today. Very simplistic but I love watching the snake in it and could spend hours just watching him bask 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

this is my corn snake viv. its 4ft long, 30" deep and 20" high. soil and real rocks/wood, leaves collected from a well managed wood and loads of ventilation. it has a few potted plants in that photo and a mess of fake ones, but its down to one fake one now. it has two plant pot hides, one dry on on the hot end, one with moss in and buried in the cool corner, one buried wooden hide in the middle and the integral tree house on the top right. most of the time he rests up on that central platform, he loves to be up high. i painted up the walls more to just break up the look of it than to try and make an actual picture. the side vent has a curtain and the big top vent has a sliding cover, which is really handy in the summer.
run it for a couple of years now and i would say its adequate but i am planning to make him a 6ftx2ftx2ft instead as i feel like i could make him a better environment with that. he makes use of every inch of this viv, and it interesting how he chooses the hides depending on the weather and ambient temps/humidity.


----------



## SnakeyMcSnakeface (6 mo ago)

Here’s my effort for my Carpet Python, Priti… I still have a few things to tweak, but it’ll do her just now. I’m planning to convert an old skool box tv cabinet 5ft H x 3.5 ish W x 3 ish D… Should give her a lot more height to climb and explore.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Helvetica said:


> Saw this post come up whilst I was in the process of upgrading my setups and thought I would wait until I had finished to throw up my newest Vivs.
> I have bought 3 5 foot by 2 foot by 2 foot vivs, installed 3 foot Jungle Dawn LED bars and 2 foot T5 UVB Lamps. They each have a Pulse Proportional Stat connected to a CHE for a little additional hotspot action.
> All three are plumbed into a Mistking with 3 nozzles into each box that currently goes off a few times a week to keep the substrate from drying out completely and add some humidity.
> 
> ...


Photos do not do these justice! 
I recentlynhad the pleasure of viewing Helvetica‘s setups and they really are excellent displays/ mini habitats. The simulated rain is a very nice touch. Almost needs video footage to better reflect the size and depth.


----------

